# Rescue needed in McKinney Texas (DFW area)



## KatieandAngie (Dec 24, 2008)

I believe the hold they're referring to is until he can be PTS

Anyone who knows any rescuers, etc... in the area please forward this to them.

278363 mckinney

Golden Retriever: A dog on hold in McKinney, TX 
Large • Adult • Male 

Found @
McCarley Place, McKinney 1-21-11

******************************************
For more information~or to rescue/adopt pls contact
Collin County Animal Services and you MUST USE ID NUMBER WHEN INQUIRING ABOUT ANIMAL NOT NAME!
McKinney, TX
972-547-7292 
[email protected]
or Lisa Drummonds
972-547-7298
[email protected]
**if you can help this baby pls contact shelter directly**
**NO ONE IS AUTHORIZED TO POST THIS ANIMAL ON CRAIG'S LIST. POSTING WILL BE FLAGGED & REMOVED**


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

I think the hold is because he was found on January 21st. Most shelters require a waiting period of 7 days, to give the owners a chance to reunite the owners and pets.

I sent an e-mail to the DFW Metro GR Rescue and called the GR Rescue of North Texas. Those are the two big rescues I am aware of here.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Fingers crossed for this beautiful boy.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

BajaOklahoma said:


> I think the hold is because he was found on January 21st. Most shelters require a waiting period of 7 days, to give the owners a chance to reunite the owners and pets.
> 
> I sent an e-mail to the DFW Metro GR Rescue and called the GR Rescue of North Texas. Those are the two big rescues I am aware of here.


Thanks for contacting the GR Rescues in the TX area.

Here's more info regarding the HOLD time-


*278363 mckinney*


*Golden Retriever: A dog on hold in McKinney, TX *

Large • Adult • Male 
    
*Found @*

*McCarley Place, McKinney 1-21-11 Animals found on the Collin County Animal Services site are being held on STRAY HOLD (or one day relinquish hold, in cases of owner surrendered animals). If not reclaimed by their owner within 7 days, animals will be available for transfers to SPCA, Rescue Groups, or individual adoptions.*


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

If I am not mistaken, the seven day hold is the law in Texas. But I did think surrenders had the same seven days. 
The shelters closer around me observe the seven days for both.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

BajaOklahoma said:


> If I am not mistaken, the seven day hold is the law in Texas. But I did think surrenders had the same seven days.
> The shelters closer around me observe the seven days for both.


The shelters here in NC vary by City and County as to their Hold times for each. It's very confusing-I helped with Intake for one of the Golden Resuces here in NC-you had to double check the hold periods each time before we could pull. They varied from 3-10 days depending on which shelter you dealt with.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

BajaOklahoma said:


> If I am not mistaken, the seven day hold is the law in Texas. But I did think surrenders had the same seven days.
> The shelters closer around me observe the seven days for both.


Most (if not all) of the shelters near me do not have a required hold for owner surrenders. The hold is so the owner had a chance to find them and that isn't necessary when an owner turns them in.


----------



## KatieandAngie (Dec 24, 2008)

coppers-mom said:


> Most (if not all) of the shelters near me do not have a required hold for owner surrenders. The hold is so the owner had a chance to find them and that isn't necessary when an owner turns them in.


True. I've been told the law in Texas is minimum 72 hours hold for strays but owner surrenders can be released (or euthanized) immediately.


----------

